# Throttle link position - TecumseyOH195es-71268H



## Philupe (Apr 10, 2011)

I have A Yardmachine tiller from Home Depot. It has a Tecumsey 6HP motor - Model #OH195EA-71268H. The carb was gummed up from left over fuel. When I rebuilt the carb I didn't note the location of the small link connecting the throttle to the governor arm. Does anyone have a diagram or picture that would help. The carb is a TEC 640340 with a choke and no priming bulb. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## Philupe (Apr 10, 2011)

That manual has the picture I needed. Thanks!!


----------

